# Just a DNP log...



## Motivated

Started my DNP today and i already feel its effects...  Dry mouth towards the end of day and slight lethargy... also noticed my appetite isnt as high for some reason. maybe that cheat meal last night helped lol. but anyways

Using dinitros dnp...


Day 1: 250 MG .....



My weight a few days ago was 177.2 lbs (there would be no purpose of me telling you my weight this morningbecause last night i had a cheat meal and was like 2lbs heavier this morning. despite me only being 1500 calories above maintenance.. its water weight/food in me etc.)  But thats the past. im not going to have cheat meals like this on my dnp cycle. 


My plan is to do 250 mg for 1 week. Then 500 mg for the second week. Then the third week do  500 mg for a few days then do 250 mg since it will be around thanksgiving and i dont wnat to deal with the side effects around my family. (i am a college student, going home for thanksgiving break)


i will be eating 2500 calories a day(my maintenance level..) 


My supplements are nothing special, vitamin e, vitamin c, zinc, fish oil. coq10.  and i will go to the store tomorrow to buy glycerine ...

Diet is very good. Eating potatoes and bannas as my only carb source and also cambell  chicken and veggie soup( 1600 potassium for 200 calories!).  and  protein source=egg whites... fat source- not sure. im just trying to keep it low for the dnp run... 

im on 500 mg of test so i dont need to worry about my test levels.


i will also buy v8 juice once i bump my dose to 500 mg. i dont feel its needed right now...



Before photo: taken tonight...


i will not be one of those guys to post  before pic in different lighting room. my after pic will be in the same room and lighting  and i will give you my weight at the end...



I ran a 500 mg of test cycle in the past with success.  Then i ran another cycle nad it turned out my test was underdosed and pretty much gained nothing but fat so i cutted to repair that damage and then i got fed up with cutting for so long and want to end it with dnp...




also drunk 6 litters of water today.


----------



## MS1605

DNP?

Looks like you need a sandwich, Bruh...




.02


----------



## StoliFTW

In b4 death .. You don't any DNP you need pop tarts


----------



## notdorianyates

Thanks for the detailed intro bro.

How old are you man?


----------



## Maijah

Why on earth are you running dnp? Your gonna look like an Auschwitz escapee. You need to lift heavy and eat like a machine.


----------



## Motivated

lets not kid ourselves now, im the biggest person in my gym most times at my college (I am 22). im no bodybuilder but still get compliments all the time about being big. im posting realistic pictures of me unpumped on 1600 calories DEPLETED with no fancy lighting .. carb me up and double my calories and this is what you will get...


here are real photos of me with good lighting or pumped up.


And why do i take dnp? um so i can get results in 2-3 weeks instead of waiting 2 months? duh.


yet im still small and need to eat? you can look at the photo of me with my family to see how big i am compared next to someone else.





















like i said, iv been dieting down and i was at 1600 calories very low in carbs and depleted etc.  and the pic was taken first thing in the morning that i posted... and after my DNP i will post a pic of me in the morning after so you can see the results. im not a newb.








also day 2: same side effects as day 1. i looked into claritin side effects, and it explains my headache and sleepyness and drymouth...


----------



## MS1605

My mistake. You look MUCH bigger in pictures with you wearing shirts that are too small....


settle down there bud. No one was dissing you. We just think at this point, especially at the begining of winter, at that weight your better of trainong hard and packing down some food. Not cutting with DNP. You will definatly shred up with a few weeks of DNP if thats what you after.

Good luck my friend.


----------



## Motivated

MS1605 said:


> My mistake. You look MUCH bigger in pictures with you wearing shirts that are too small....
> 
> 
> settle down there bud. No one was dissing you. We just think at this point, especially at the begining of winter, at that weight your better of trainong hard and packing down some food. Not cutting with DNP. You will definatly shred up with a few weeks of DNP if thats what you after.
> 
> Good luck my friend.


thank you. like i said the first pic i posted is me first thing in the morning eating 1600 calories for the past few weeks except the night before i had a high fat cheat meal(binged on ice cream)  so yea i look like crap. im also farther away from the mirror so i look smaller and  no angled pics... But carb me up, and give me a good pump etc with a slight angle with good downlighting i think im pretty ok looking. not massive but big compared to the average college kid...

the pics i posted were me on 4k calories without being depleted. 


anyways thanks.... we will see how dnp treats me. I want that blubber to get off my sides so i can see my obliques. Realistically I want to lose 10 pounds of fat. 

250 mg for week 1.
500 mg for week 2.
week 3 maybe 250 mg with t3 added.
week 4 250 mg  with t3 added

or 250 mg week 1
500 mg week 2 and 3 with t3 added on week 3... depending on how i can handle the sides...

we will see.

like i siad. i was screwed over. I ran 1 cycle only. And on my second cycle i only gained fat. just imagine me in the pics i posted with 10lbs-13 of fat added to me. Then i get bloodwork because i was confused of my results and shows test levels are at 1443 nl for 600 mg of test e.. 

so i just been cutting for the past 3 months to repair the damage from second cycle being bunk but its been rough so i just want to put an end to it, instead of doing 2-3 more months of cutting.. i want to end it in 3 weeks with dnp.. then i can slowly add calories back (reverse diet)

and pack on some size without  worrying about looking like crap.


----------



## Stevethedream

Damn bro your looking good! Good luck with ur run on dnp! Seriously ur gonna be f**KING shredded by the time ur done.


----------



## StoliFTW

in that first pic you look much, much smaller. either way looks like you did the research, and also know how to train. Be careful with the DNP, keep us in the loop if any issues arise, looking forward to the progress.


----------



## losieloos

Looking big bro.


----------



## Motivated

Day 3: Had a good workout these past 2 days. I changed my claritin to PM rather than AM and i found out that its the claritin that makes me tired.  


Tempted to bump the dnp dose to 500 mg for day 4...  but im going to play it safe and wait for day 6 to bump it to 500 mg... but still Debating... Side effects are low right now, Im drinking almost 2 gallons of water and pissing every hour, so the longest i sleep is 1 hour then go back to bed(after chugging water like my life depends on it lol) nd wake up etc. but i still feel rested.  it was pretty cool to wake up at night and find that my pillow was pretty damp. 



no point in me posting my weight right now because i always have lots of water in  me, compared to my before weight where i was depleted without water for 10 hours when i took the weight.. so yea... but for what its worth im at 180.2 pounds.. (3lb gain) its just water weight.


also i noticed im taking lots of craps now.. but i believe this is due to my change in diet... 


anyways thats all...


feeling great. =] but my dnp is 250 mg... but its 220 of actual dnp and 30 mg of antioxidants etc. so yea,


----------



## TheLupinator

Lmao seriously looks like there's a 20lb difference between the first and second picture... and FYI DNP will make you retain a shit ton of water and have you shitting your brains out. Good luck brother


----------



## PillarofBalance

Motivated said:


> Day 3: Had a good workout these past 2 days. I changed my claritin to PM rather than AM and i found out that its the claritin that makes me tired.
> 
> 
> Tempted to bump the dnp dose to 500 mg for day 4...  but im going to play it safe and wait for day 6 to bump it to 500 mg... but still Debating... Side effects are low right now, Im drinking almost 2 gallons of water and pissing every hour, so the longest i sleep is 1 hour then go back to bed(after chugging water like my life depends on it lol) nd wake up etc. but i still feel rested.  it was pretty cool to wake up at night and find that my pillow was pretty damp.
> 
> 
> 
> no point in me posting my weight right now because i always have lots of water in  me, compared to my before weight where i was depleted without water for 10 hours when i took the weight.. so yea... but for what its worth im at 180.2 pounds.. (3lb gain) its just water weight.
> 
> 
> also i noticed im taking lots of craps now.. but i believe this is due to my change in diet...
> 
> 
> anyways thats all...
> 
> 
> feeling great. =] but my dnp is 250 mg... but its 220 of actual dnp and 30 mg of antioxidants etc. so yea,



Few things ...

Why do you take claritin? Can you stop?

2 gallons of water at one cap per day is actually excessive and you might throw off your electrolyte balance. I drank one gallon on 500mg per day. Sometimes a bit more but never more than 1.5 gallons. Until I ran 750. Then I hit 2 gallons which is just stupid because you piss all day and night and get no sleep which only compounds the lethargy.

But the reason I asked about claritin is because if you can stop you should. Claritin can dry you up a bit.

Taking a bunch of shits thru the day and they are usually kinda loose and sometimes actually burn did common.  Enjoy the spare time and check in on UGBB and post up while on the crapper 

Also your dnp I believe is actually 187.5 or something like that because it's crystal not powder. The antioxidants are not apart of the dose he provides. They are on top of the 250mg of dnp.

And yeah your first pic was small and your posture made you look tiny lol NOT SO MUCH!


----------



## Motivated

PillarofBalance said:


> Few things ...
> 
> Why do you take claritin? Can you stop?
> 
> 2 gallons of water at one cap per day is actually excessive and you might throw off your electrolyte balance. I drank one gallon on 500mg per day. Sometimes a bit more but never more than 1.5 gallons. Until I ran 750. Then I hit 2 gallons which is just stupid because you piss all day and night and get no sleep which only compounds the lethargy.
> 
> But the reason I asked about claritin is because if you can stop you should. Claritin can dry you up a bit.
> 
> Taking a bunch of shits thru the day and they are usually kinda loose and sometimes actually burn did common.  Enjoy the spare time and check in on UGBB and post up while on the crapper
> 
> Also your dnp I believe is actually 187.5 or something like that because it's crystal not powder. The antioxidants are not apart of the dose he provides. They are on top of the 250mg of dnp.
> 
> And yeah your first pic was small and your posture made you look tiny lol NOT SO MUCH!


oh ok.


see the thing is that im only 177 pounds. and the guys who run 2 caps usually have like 50 pounds on me. so that sort of makes me not want to try 2 caps... because im still a light weight, but im on day of 1 cap a day and i feel great. hit prs in the gym and everything... 

so surely 2 caps (every 12 hours) should not cause me to have a panic attack and feel like death right lol. if anything if i cant handle it i can go back to 250 mg of dnp.... 

like i said.. day 3... 1 cap. i feel fine.. so do you guys think im ready for 2 caps just to give it a try on day 4? and if anything i can go back to 1 cap?  

and thanks for the info.


**also  i took claritin more as a safety net so i dont have to stop the dnp if i get a rash. its just a safety net.


this is the description of dnp that im running

*

" To make it clear: the DNP crystal totals 250mg (that's 220mg of active DNP and 30mg of the sodium salt crystal), PLUS the blended compound."


*



also ok thanks bro. i will reduce my water intake to have only 1 gallon of water a day(1 gallon and maybe a litter or 2 once i bump to 2 caps a day) and not 2.

and yea man iv been waking up every hour to piss. its ridicules.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Claritin won't stop the rash benadryl will. So go ahead and stop the pills.

Two caps will definitely have you feeling like death. Fat loss will accelerate for sure. So you have two options. Stay where you are and keep it going or bump it up. I say bump it for the experience. But wait till day 5.


----------



## Stevethedream

Haha u think its cool now that your pillow is a little damp.....Smh....Just wait until u bump to 500mg lol. Put it like this, u ain't see nothing yet!!! Not gonna be just your pillow my friend but rather the WHOLE SIDE OF BED U LAY ON and constant hot and cold flashes. One minute ur Hot the next ur freezing! So I recommend once u bump u should definitely have multiple towels on hand that u can switch out. Nothing more uncomfortable in the world than trying to sleep on a wet surface. Good luck brother u can do it!


----------



## Motivated

Stevethedream said:


> Haha u think its cool now that your pillow is a little damp.....Smh....Just wait until u bump to 500mg lol. Put it like this, u ain't see nothing yet!!! Not gonna be just your pillow my friend but rather the WHOLE SIDE OF BED U LAY ON and constant hot and cold flashes. One minute ur Hot the next ur freezing! So I recommend once u bump u should definitely have multiple towels on hand that u can switch out. Nothing more uncomfortable in the world than trying to sleep on a wet surface. Good luck brother u can do it!


haha i beleive you man. Iv read some  frightening stuff... Where guys cant sleep because their face feels like its on fire or have a puddle of sweat on the bed. 
also thank you again fellas for the support.  i know im taking the short cut, but if you guys just can feel my pain of gaining like 12 lbs of pure fat from bunk GEAR, then cutting for 3 months, and still having fat to lose and dont wnat to cut for another 2-3 months and want to end it all in a month.. i know im no pro bodybuilder, but im ready for this to all be over... 




PillarofBalance said:


> Claritin won't stop the rash benadryl will. So go ahead and stop the pills.
> 
> Two caps will definitely have you feeling like death. Fat loss will accelerate for sure. So you have two options. Stay where you are and keep it going or bump it up. I say bump it for the experience. But wait till day 5.


when i was researching on dnp on various forums going through different threads some guys said benadryl didnt help and that claritin a day before dnp cycle helped them. It definitely sucks that im paranoid because the claritin does give me lethargy itself, i noticed 20 hours after the claritin i start to feel decent then i take the claritin and energy drains down again.

Also I decided im going to take my second cap today. HOWEVER, I will not take my usual 11 AM cap of dnp tomorrow, I will wait till 6-7 PM to take it. (just so i can sort of see how it feels like to have 2 caps in me, but at the same, i will do 1 cap the next day just in case shit gets real, it wont be that much dnp inside of me and i can know how it feels like to have increased dnp dosage)


so pretty much 1 cap for first 3 days. 
2 caps will be today, day 4.
then tomorrow on day 5 i will take 1 cap(instead of at 11 am, i will give it a few hours to 6 pm ish)
then i will do 1 cap on thursday again... and then judging how i feel, i wil start the 1 cap am and 1 cap pm...

just wanted to experience first because im paranoid lol what it feels like to take 2 caps.



so day 4: So far so good, i have some lethargy, and some slight sweating more than usual. Also, i slept good last night and was fine, no headaches etc. i reduced my water so that helped me stay asleep longer. Also i noticed my craps are very good quality... Usually takes me a few wipes to clean my ass but now, they are clean, 1 wipe and  legit no shit on the toilet paper lol. taking like 3-4 craps a day . but imagine on 2 caps that will change...





My thoughts so far:honestly dnp at low dose isnt bad. Not sure why more people dont take it.  I may play around this cycle, 500 mg for a few days then back to 250 mg and then 500 mg for a few days and back to 250 mg if sides get to much.  250 mg is very tolerable, (but i live in a cold climate)


Day 5 starts tomorrow...  lets see how i sleep tonight after my 2nd cap of the day at 11 pm tonight...  Like i said, skipping the AM dose tomorrow of dnp, just to experiment a little bit since the 2nd cap wont be felt immediately,  but by friday, 2 caps am and pm is my plan... but for now just experimenting, getting a feel for things..


----------



## PillarofBalance

Congrats on the smooth shits bro. That's actually out tag line 

UgBB - helping the brotherhood take a smoother shit since 2012


----------



## jyoung8j

Drink some Gatorade and always by a fan helped me..lol


----------



## LeanHerm

I'm dreading starting mine


----------



## Stevethedream

bigherm said:


> i'm dreading starting mine



do it herm!!!! Herm herm herm herm!


----------



## MS1605

BigHerm said:


> I'm dreading starting mine



Started mine but im working outside on the 34th floor of a building in chicago so im still freezing my ass off. 

OP, ever consider ECA to help with thw lethargy and help mobalize some of the FFAs?


----------



## Stevethedream

By the way I'm on my fifth day at 500mg. Noticed if I take all at once the moment I get up, the night sweats aren't nearly as bad at night. BUT!.....Within about 2 hrs of taking I feel super lathargic! I counter that with 25mg of Bronkaid and I feel fine. I also do 2 a days at the gym. Morning cardio and than pm weight training and a minor cardio session as well. So I definitely don't hold nearly as much water as I should because of the excess amount of sweating due to exercising twice a day. So far 4 lbs lost.


----------



## Motivated

muahahah  so i took 2 caps yesterday (am and pm) and i felt it!! my feet felt like i had i heated socks on it. warm and tingly. loved it actually. Had my window open in 40 degree weather so i slept fine and wake up in sweat. But  i was hot for the next few hours after the second cap. today i took only 1 cap at 5 pm. just to judge how i feel , and i was fine! Im going to do 1 more cap tomorrow then from friday onwards, its 2 caps everyday!! lets get it!! 



Day 1 - 250 mg
day 2 250 mg
day 3 - 250 mg
day 4 - 500 mg
day 5 - 250 mg

and now for day 6 tomorrow i will do 250 mg.

then day 7 onwards its 500 mgs... 


iv been eating at maintaince for the past week, with only a dose of 220 mg of actual dnp. (1 cap) so i think iv lost about 1 lb fat only(hard to say, because my weight is never accurate because i always have a stomach filled with water and im bloated, like i said, pictures will be the real gauge of progress ill post a pic mid dnp cycle.. then again post dnp... and then ill do the before and after...), but its to be expected... barely any sides at 1 cap and eating at maintaince...  and the day before i started dnp i binged a little and was in a 1500 calorie surplus... 



so far so good. no rush when it comes to dnp...  also  starting my dnp whenever it arrives which should be next week. (25 mcg for a few days then ill bump it to 50 mcg) ill update when that time comes.


----------



## PillarofBalance

^^^ last paragraph you mean t3?


----------



## Motivated

MS1605 said:


> Started mine but im working outside on the 34th floor of a building in chicago so im still freezing my ass off.
> 
> OP, ever consider ECA to help with thw lethargy and help mobalize some of the FFAs?


yea i plan on doing eca later on at 500 mg. not needed now. i  have   bananas and a 200 mg caffein pill before the gym and after 10 mins of working out i feel great and lethargy is gone. but once i am at 500 mg im sure ill need the eca...


its pretty easy for me as a college student with no roommate that lives off campus. my exams are out of the way, i just go to class take notes, , gym, eat... my life for now... no stress with work etc. so the lethargy is ok for me to deal with.


----------



## Motivated

PillarofBalance said:


> ^^^ last paragraph you mean t3?


Lol. yea sorry ment "starting my t3 whenever it arrives"

dnp lethargy must be getting to me! not sure why i typed dnp.


The t3 said it was shipped last week from a pharmacy in another country. apparently it takes 2 weeks - 2.5 weeks to arrive. so  by midish next week it will arrive.. hopefully..  so when i am in like 10-14 days is when the t3 will be added at 25 mcg..

im in no rush to rush the dnp dose. so if i want to i will run dnp longer and lower the dosage at the end with 250 mg only of dnp and 25-50 mcg of t3...   we will see....


----------



## MS1605

Sounds like your smooth sailing brother. Keep it up and keep us update.


----------



## Stevethedream

Wait! Motivated......You haven't died yet? That's weird because almost every article online says DO NOT TAKE DNP!!! IT WILL MOST DEFINITELY KILL YOU!!! This is my second time around with this demon and I for one am still breathing and hitting it hard in the gym.....F**KING idiot's! Once again people who have absolutely no clue nor experience with a product but yet they already know the outcome which is death. Oh wait,  I think, I think, I think I'm dying as I'm writing this!! Cooking from the inside out! Lmao!! F**KING Yahoo's! Keep going strong my brother.......and don't die!


----------



## MS1605

If he's dead of 250 then im a ghost typing this because im on 1250...


----------



## Stevethedream

MS1605 said:


> If he's dead of 250 then im a ghost typing this because im on 1250...



Holy ****!!! How do u do it bud??? Actually, how much more of a difference in fat loss are u seeing running at that dose??


----------



## MS1605

PMed as to not jack Motiv's thread.


----------



## Motivated

Stevethedream said:


> Wait! Motivated......You haven't died yet? That's weird because almost every article online says DO NOT TAKE DNP!!! IT WILL MOST DEFINITELY KILL YOU!!! This is my second time around with this demon and I for one am still breathing and hitting it hard in the gym.....F**KING idiot's! Once again people who have absolutely no clue nor experience with a product but yet they already know the outcome which is death. Oh wait,  I think, I think, I think I'm dying as I'm writing this!! Cooking from the inside out! Lmao!! F**KING Yahoo's! Keep going strong my brother.......and don't die!



haha yea its ridicules how ignorant and clueless people are about dnp. im upset that i did not start my cut with 220 mg of dnp...  because the first month of cutting i was fine(no cravings for food ) but  months into my cut, im fed up with the hunger. if i was knowledgable about dnp then i would have ran it atleast lose dose. the heat isnt even bad at 220 mg...


im fine, the only reason i think im lethargic is the claritin. but im going to stay on it. my next dnp cycle(probably in a few months in the summer ill try without the claritin at low dose dnp..)


anyways nothing really to report. burned 300 calories jogging today on the treadmill , noticed i sweated faster than usual but i was fine. ( not gonna do ANY cardio once i bump my dose to 2 caps, just decided to do it today bceause i was feeling good... )


2 caps starts tomorrow. ill probably do 1 cap at 12 pm. then another cap at 6 pm. i know it will be better if i space it out but i want to try to reduce any potential night heatness that i get lol.



by the way just curious, does anyone know the % that 220 mg of dnp increases your metabolism by? just trying to guess how much weight i actually lost while eating at maintenance calories for 1 week at 220 mg. but i guess well find out later.. when i piss all this bloat away.


----------



## TheLupinator

MS1605 said:


> If he's dead of 250 then im a ghost typing this because im on 1250...




You are an idiot.




Motivated said:


> I'm fine, the only reason i think im lethargic is the claritin. but im going to stay on it. my next dnp cycle(probably in a few months in the summer ill try without the claritin at low dose dnp..)
> 
> 
> 2 caps starts tomorrow. ill probably do 1 cap at 12 pm. then another cap at 6 pm. i know it will be better if i space it out but i want to try to reduce any potential night heatness that i get lol.
> 
> 
> by the way just curious, does anyone know the % that 220 mg of dnp increases your metabolism by? just trying to guess how much weight i actually lost while eating at maintenance calories for 1 week at 220 mg. but i guess well find out later.. when i piss all this bloat away.




#1 why would you run DNP again in a few months? it won't kill you, but it stresses your body (making it inefficient at fueling it's internal processes).. not exactly smart to fucck with this shit too often, so don't be a bitch and run DNP because you can't deal with the hunger on a cut


#2 DNP has a 36hr half life, doesn't really matter if you space them out perfectly or not, you're gonna get heat all the time 


#3 It's speculated DNP increases metabolism in upwards of 50%


----------



## PillarofBalance

TheLupinator said:


> #1 why would you run DNP again in a few months? it won't kill you, but it stresses your body (making it inefficient at fueling it's internal processes).. not exactly smart to fucck with this shit too often, so don't be a bitch and run DNP because you can't deal with the hunger on a cut
> 
> 
> #2 DNP has a 36hr half life, doesn't really matter if you space them out perfectly or not, you're gonna get heat all the time
> 
> 
> #3 It's speculated DNP increases metabolism in upwards of 50%



I don't agree that DNP stresses the body at all. How so?  The body has several metabolic processes. Dnp causes it to use one that uses fat for energy more readily.

At 500mg you might see 50%. At 250mg you will see 25%

And op stop calling it 220mg. it's 250mg crystal dnp. Don't cause confusion


----------



## TheLupinator

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't agree that DNP stresses the body at all. How so?  The body has several metabolic processes. Dnp causes it to use one that uses fat for energy more readily.




I know there is ridiculous paranoia when it comes to DNP, but it is toxic. I mean, the development of cataracts was enough for them to immediately rule DNP unsafe for humans, so more studies simply weren't executed e.g. ones that looked at internal organs (at least that I know of) BUTTT that doesn't mean it's safe / doesn't stress the body.

It doesn't just switch to using fat, it makes the body incredibly inefficient at fueling itself (you know this), this is not a good thing for internal organs. They don't have to do more studies to figure that out, just look at the weight lose. You think it's normal / healthy to drop that much weight? a drastic amount as if you were starving yourself? Just because it's not very catabolic doesn't mean you aren't basically wasting away. I'll read between the lines and not rely on DNP for everytime I need to drop a quick 15-20lbs. I mean lets not forget what's right in front of our faces -  THE HEAT....... idk hyperthermia comes to mind


----------



## Motivated

alright guys. 

Day:7 did 2 cap today. 1pm and 9 pm. was lethargic alot this afternoon, but after i worked out and showered i felt fine. working out always seems to take the lethargy away for some reason.  I feel better right now. I guess tomorrow is when i will really feel the effects... but so far so good, 2 caps and im fine..  not much heat... (but then again it snowed last night so its been cold) Only had heat after my first cap today at 1pm.. But I  had it with 3 potatoes and 2 cups of egg whites. While my 9 pm cap i had it with 1lb of chicken thighs only. So this could explain it.


----------



## Motivated

alright guys. 

Day:7 did 2 cap today. 1pm and 9 pm. was lethargic alot this afternoon, but after i worked out and showered i felt fine. working out always seems to take the lethargy away for some reason.  I feel better right now. I guess tomorrow is when i will really feel the effects... but so far so good, 2 caps and im fine..  not much heat... (but then again it snowed last night so its been cold) Only had heat after my first cap today at 1pm.. But I  had it with 3 potatoes and 2 cups of egg whites. While my 9 pm cap i had it with 1lb of chicken thighs only. So this could explain it.


also just so we are clear about the dosage of my caps. This is what my source said to me in my emai*l"220mg is a closer answer. Each cap is 350mg of crystal DNP, which equates to about 220mg of "pure" DNP (the remaining 30mg being the crystal molecule)" *


i will just say 1 cap or 2 caps to avoid confusion lol. 


so far


day 1 - 1 cap
day 2 - 1 cap
day 3 - 1 cap
day 4 - 2 caps
day 5 - 1 cap
day 6 - 1 cap
day 7 - 2 caps


end of week 1.

week 2 starts tomorrow. will be doing 2 caps from now on. sides are very manageable.  just the lethargy can be a bitch. but it may be the claritin that contributes to this.

Sides so far : just lethargic but after my workout the lethargy seems to vanish.(also can say that the caffein preworkout helps...) Slightly more warmth. sweated  a little bit more than usual but since i keep my windows open now in very cold temps the sweating is gone... but i just started 2 caps permanently today so we shall see....
also first few days i had trouble sleeping because i would piss every 1-2 hours, but i reduced my water intake to 5 litters-6 litters a day and so i only wake up every 3 hours to piss now... also i have alot of my water during the day. and towards the end of the day i just take sips here and there...

Strength did not decrease at all. Even got stronger by a rep in some of my exercises.... but i felt like crap in todays workout (Day 7) but i pushed through... but after i got home, showered, ate. i felt good.


i looked in the mirror and my abs do seem to look slightly more visible. hard to say because im bloated lol. ill wait till end of week 2 for comparison pics(Even though ill still be bloated, atleast its something...)


----------



## MS1605

Motivated said:


> also just so we are clear about the dosage of my caps. This is what my source said to me in my emai*l"220mg is a closer answer. Each cap is 350mg of crystal DNP, which equates to about 220mg of "pure" DNP (the remaining 30mg being the crystal molecule)"
> 
> *


*

It looks like you asked your spurce a question since he replied with "220 is a closer answer". What exactly did you ask him? Reason I ask is I have been getting DNP from your source for like 5 years now. I probably order once every 10 months I have ALWAYS gotten the same copied and pasted message from him and its ALWAYS been "250mg of crystal dnp" not "350mg crystal dnp which equates to about 220"

Also, when did you purchase? Last time I did was about a year ago. I wonder if D changed things since I last purchased for the first time in 5+ years.*


----------



## MS1605

P.s., be careful who you listen to with DNP. Lots of mother****ers poppin off at the mouth about a compound they have never done Extensive research with and just regurgitate bro science they read about on forums. Be safe, bro.


----------



## Motivated

MS1605 said:


> It looks like you asked your spurce a question since he replied with "220 is a closer answer". What exactly did you ask him? Reason I ask is I have been getting DNP from your source for like 5 years now. I probably order once every 10 months I have ALWAYS gotten the same copied and pasted message from him and its ALWAYS been "250mg of crystal dnp" not "350mg crystal dnp which equates to about 220"
> 
> Also, when did you purchase? Last time I did was about a year ago. I wonder if D changed things since I last purchased for the first time in 5+ years.



I purchased it a few weeks ago and i emailed him last week because i read that some people say his dnp was a diff dosage so i wanted to confirm with him and that is what he emailed me.



Day: 8 ---- 2 caps... took one at at 1 pm and taking another one again at around 8 pm... I slept fine last night(i had 2 caps on day 7), no sweats no extreme heat last night. However, i had my window wide open in 30 degree weather.. so that should tell you something... lol. as long as i keep my room cool, there doesnt seem to be any sweating. But i noticed as i ate oats my back started to sweat as i ate the oats lol.  so heat sides are  very very manageable so far. same with sweating. its only the lethargy thats bad. so far so good. its almost a cake walk for me since i do not have a job and dont do much other than goto class then i can lay in bed and study...


----------



## PillarofBalance

MS1605 said:


> It looks like you asked your spurce a question since he replied with "220 is a closer answer". What exactly did you ask him? Reason I ask is I have been getting DNP from your source for like 5 years now. I probably order once every 10 months I have ALWAYS gotten the same copied and pasted message from him and its ALWAYS been "250mg of crystal dnp" not "350mg crystal dnp which equates to about 220"
> 
> Also, when did you purchase? Last time I did was about a year ago. I wonder if D changed things since I last purchased for the first time in 5+ years.


Same here. First I am hearing him say 350... that makes no sense.


----------



## MS1605

PillarofBalance said:


> Same here. First I am hearing him say 350... that makes no sense.



Im going to shoot D a message tonight and ask him.


----------



## Motivated

Day 9: Definitely feeling it now lol.  (this is after doing 2 caps on friday and saturday i na row and 1 cap on sunday so far. but doing another cap on sunday evening...so more proof that WAIT IT OUT FELLAS just because u take 2 caps 2 days in a row and feel fine, doesnt mean the next day you will be fine, dnp takes a while to build up. ) 

(did 1 cap at 2 pm  today going to do another postworkout meal like at around 8 pm)  But still manageable.. Last night, I had open my windows open in 30 degree weather i felt perfect( not cold or hot and no sweating) I had my warm blanket on me. Woke up and my calves/thighs were a little damp. but my back and face was very dry(no sweating) but  my upper body did not have any covers onm only my lower body....  so thats why...


So the sweating/heat is not bad at all. (but again its cold out so thats why i dont sweat much... id imagine if it was warmer id be be super hot)Its the lethargy that i notice is kicking in.   but its not a big deal, i just lay down in bed all day watching movies... and studying... while losing fat lol. 




but like i siad i feel very drained. ill take 200 mg of caffeine before the gym  with 12.5 mg  of ephedrine because i have a feeling im going to need it. havent felt this drained in a while. but still very manageable....


----------



## Motivated

Day 10: Was eating oats this morning and my forehead was dripping sweat as i ate them lol. Also i had to cut my workout short today. Went to do squats and i felt light headed and for some reason i was very out of breathe..(this could also be due to the epederine and caffeine pill that i took preworkout... ill just stick to caffein, no ephedrine, ill space that away from my workout..). Only did 1 set... and re-racked the weights for squats... because i felt light headed and my heart was pounding... felt like crap. Then  I went to isolation movements. Oddly enough i did increase in strength for some exercises but squats today was brutal... felt winded... Also I measured my temp 2 hours after I took my first CAP in the AM and  it said my temperature was 99.1 degrees.  and my pulse was 93 But then i measured it just now (7 hours later) and temp is at 98.2 degrees(it dropped down). I guess the temp will raise after the dnp but then lower down till the next dose. i guess its temporarily but i will be monitoring my temp from now on... but i dont think i should have issues because im only doing 2 caps and dont feel hot just lethargic...  

Its the lethargy thats getting bad. But the heat/sweating isnt that bad if i have my windows open and stay cool.. Only when i eat carbs i notice my whole body gets moist and sweats... 


also I ended up eating 600 calorie surplus than i should today, i just felt lethargic and wanted to be safe and ate potatoes and  drunk v8 juice  (other than that, my calories this dnp run have been at what i think is my maintaince... 2500...) 

600 calorie surplus today shouldnt harm me. if im doing 2 caps and get 50% metabolism boost, then im still at like a600 calorie defict for the day, so really i dont care. better for me to feel good and eat a little more if i feel lethargic.  im in no rush since this will be a long dnp run. NO RUSH. just listening to my body...


but so far so good... im looking in the mirror and  def look leaner, despite the scale saying im up .2lbs lol.(im bloated... ) ill post 2 week mark pic on friday... (which will be 7 days on 250 mg and 7 days on 500 mg while eating at maintenance, except for today where i was on a 600 calorie surplus)


----------



## MS1605

Motivated said:


> but so far so good... im looking in the mirror and  def look leaner, despite the scale saying im up .2lbs lol.(im bloated... ) ill post 2 week mark pic on friday... (which will be 7 days on 250 mg and 7 days on 500 mg while eating at maintenance, except for today where i was on a 600 calorie surplus)



I dont know how accurate this number is but I have read that for every 1lb of glycogen that is depleted from your body, your body stores 2 lbs of water. Thats one of the reasons that the mirror and the scale are not your friend while on DNP.


----------



## Motivated

Day 11: same sides

Day 12: same sides... feels like im walking on clouds lol. lethargy is getting to me. but the hotness/sweating is over rated.

still at 2 caps... 


weighed myself for the hell of it after taking a massive shit and pissing in the morning and it said i was 177 pounds.  but im the mirror i look pretty much the same . def holding water. dont even want to post pics because not  much change. ill wait till week 3 and when i finish the dnp to post pics 


friday is my last day of classes. Then I have a 10 day break from school for thanksgiving break meaning i will do nothing but stay home all day. and eat and go to the gym. Tempted to bump my dosage up to 3 caps  for 1 day just to see how i feel and maybe do 2 caps , 3 caps, 2 caps 3 caps. rotate that week. because i still feel fine. not much sweat(thankful for the coldness) only lethargy, but i just man up...  no dizzyness or any feeling that im going to pass or anything. just tired when i walk 10 minutes to class etc.

we will see.


also i decided im not going to go home for thanksgiving. its a 6 hour drive, and honestly i cant deal with the thanksgiving food, its going to ruin my dnp progress. my family makes delicious food and i can eat 5k calories in 1 meal if i wanted to... i just cant be around that... they put like a cup of sugar with a cup of syrup with the sweet potatoes...  the turkey is deep fried.... the potatoe sald has like a jar of mayo. honestly i cant be around that. im on  dnp. so im going to just stay at my college for thanksgiving break...


----------



## TheLupinator

You're running DNP over spending time with your family for Thanksgiving?....... that's brilliant


----------



## Motivated

Weird. So last night and this morning it said my temperature was 95.5 degrees.

What the heck. Anyone ever have their body temp decrease on dnp?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Letting my bodybuilding goals interfere with my family life is why I got into powerlifting. Go home for thanksgiving bro. One day of eating will not set you back far especially when you are on DNP.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

MS1605 said:


> I dont know how accurate this number is but I have read that for every 1lb of glycogen that is depleted from your body, your body stores 2 lbs of water. Thats one of the reasons that the mirror and the scale are not your friend while on DNP.



Each molecule of glycogen holds 3-4 molecules of water.


----------



## DarksideSix

MS1605 said:


> My mistake. You look MUCH bigger in pictures with you wearing shirts that are too small....
> 
> 
> settle down there bud. No one was dissing you. We just think at this point, especially at the begining of winter, at that weight your better of trainong hard and packing down some food. Not cutting with DNP. You will definatly shred up with a few weeks of DNP if thats what you after.
> 
> Good luck my friend.



Have you ever taken DNP?   Winter is the ONLY time you should take it.  Sweat my fukin ass off in sub zero temps.


----------



## jyoung8j

Idk if I've missed it or what but what has ur weight loss been?


----------



## Motivated

jyoung8j said:


> Idk if I've missed it or what but what has ur weight loss been?


only lost .2lbs so far

177.2lb starting weight.

current weight (week 2 is tomorrow) is 177lb.



recap: week 1 : 1 cap (except one day i did 2 caps)
week 2 : 2 caps...
week 3 starts tomorrow.


calories : my maintenance level of 2500 calories..


My guess is im holding lots of water which explains not really any weight loss so far, or my t3 is lowered from dnp... which can explain my temperature being 95 degrees these past 2 days. and me not sweating much or feeling hot much. but very lethargic. 


t3 still should arrive any day now..


----------



## Motivated

another thing to consider is according to science.  since i have been eating at maintaince.  should have lost 1 pound eating maintaince calories on week 1. then week 2 i should have lost 2lbs...



400 mg of ACTUAL dnp(and keep in mind my 2 caps takes 3-4 days to accumulate) 

.44*2500(maintenance calories) = 1100 calorie defict each day. 

so for week 2 science shows that i would have only lost 2 pounds.

so total weight loss 2 weeks in is most likely  3 pounds of fat.... if i was in a calorie defict of 500 , it would be 5 pounds of fat loss in 2 weeks ...


but regardless, barely any sides except lethargy and i lost 3 pounds of fat acording to science in 2 weeks while eating maintaince. ill take it.


but my actual scale weight shows only .2 lb of  weight loss so far (holding water obviously)


but alot of report weight loss higher than these numbers. so we will see if science is correct at the end.







> According to the original clinical research (Cutting and Tainter's work), every 100mg of crystal DNP per day will increase metabolic rate an average of 11%. Note that this is only an average. Individual sensitivity to it will vary greatly. Also, this assumes crystal DNP content (powder DNP, which is stronger, is about 15% per 100mg). Finally, this already takes into account the long half-life and indicates the increase in metabolic rate* after the drug accumulates* (so after 3-5 days at a given dose).
> 
> So, for example, a daily dose 400mg of powder DNP (after it accumulates) will increase metabolic rate an average of 60%. 400mg/day of crystal DNP will increase metabolic rate an average of 44%.


----------



## Stevethedream

Dude your so lucky u don't have a job! Being on dnp and having a physical job equals endless nonstop sweating! Where people actually think ur dying or very very sick! Enjoy!


----------



## Motivated

Stevethedream said:


> Dude your so lucky u don't have a job! Being on dnp and having a physical job equals endless nonstop sweating! Where people actually think ur dying or very very sick! Enjoy!


definitely . theres no way id last on dnp with a job.


Ok Week 3 weeks begin today... I took  3 caps today.... Since 2 caps i was fine, just lethargic.... Went to take a nap after my 3rd cap and woke up sweaty for a change.. but im still fine. just opened my windows and and im good. i will do two caps tomorrow since i wont feel the 3 caps right away... so i just want to play it safe.. ill probably just do 3 caps for one day.. then 2 caps the next day then 3 caps the next day. and repeat.. i think that should treat me well...


also im upset with myself because my housemate made cookies and i didnt realize how much calories they were still i took a look at the nutrition label.. needless to say i was in a 1700 calorie surplus yesterday lol.

But no biggie, a good thing with dnp is i can **** up like this and give myself a diet/mental break while not hindering my progress... 


ok so 1100 calories burned automatically  by dnp per day... so friday, that means i would be really in a like a 1,000 calorie surplus... and then today eating at maintenance will burn off those 1,000 calories from yesterday. so tomorrow  saturday morning ill be back on track just as if it was friday morning... no biggie.




i have a weird feeling sleeping may be difficult tonight since i took a nap and woke up sweaty lol. but we shall see...




really wish my t3 would arrive already... i plan on ending my DNP cycle in 7-10 more days.(thats about how much supply i have left) im wondering if there will even be a point in starting t3 if i dont get it by wednesday....


but then that week post dnp, my t3 will be very low and im afraid of fat rebound.. so ill have to eat like 1500 calories(ill abuse EC STACK during this time if needed) a day for a week till my metabolism bounces back (if my maintenance right now is 2400-2500)


----------



## Stevethedream

Lol just wait bud until that 3 pill dose kicks in lmao!!! Lethargic now u say??? Lol....U haven't seen anything yet!!! Especially profusely sweating ALL DAY! But than again u do get to chill at home so maybe it won't be as bad as my experience. I literally ended my run after back to back days on 750mg dosages. Once again good luck bud and remember to be safe. Sounds like u got it under control but just always keep close attention to every detail or side your experiencing.


----------



## Motivated

oh boy haha. should be interesting the next few days. definitely going to do 3 caps, then 2 caps then 3 caps on repeat.  cant get greedy now.


----------



## Motivated

Ok finally some real sweating.

Sweat all over. With my thermostat saying 51 degrees im my room.  Woke up with a dry throat. 


Needless to say im only doing 2 caps today.   100%


Took me about 2 hrs to fall asleep because if i slept wrh covers off i was freezing.. If i slept with covers i was so hot lol. But i found the right amoint of covers rhat i needed and slept fine.



Also iv been measuring my body temp often but its fine. 97.2 degrees to highest it got to last night was 98.4


----------



## Motivated

ok so my t3 finally arrived. But  MY DNP cycle ends in 9 days. Im going to take 25 mcg of t3 for 3 weeks just to be sure all of the dnp is out of my system before i stop the t3... also i took 2 caps alll at once today at around 5 pm. and im feeling fine.... 

tomorrow ill try 3 caps again


----------



## Motivated

Decided im going to go home for thanksgiving after all. Started t3 today at 25 mcg and going to do 1 cap only till  saturday for thanksgiving break. 


Total weight loss so far  = .2lbs which im getting pissed off about when i hear of people losing like 5lbs a week on just a 250 mg dose wtf...even while on dnp. I dont understand. Maybe my thyroid just got suppressed (i did have 95 degree temperature last week)

Or maybe im just bloated as hell.


Dont know but lets see how i do with t3 added to me now...




Lost more scale weight without dnp lol.  Anyone who is considering dnp i recommend t3


----------



## PillarofBalance

When you come off you will lose a lot of water so wait for it.

25mcg t3 isn't shit. I like it at 100 to 150


----------



## Stevethedream

Not even a pound yet???? Sorry bro but u must be doin something wrong brother. I've been on 15-16 days @ 500mg and lost a total of 15 lbs so far!!! Yes I do exercise twice a day,  cardio in the morning and than weight training and another cardio session afterwards. My call been around 2200-2500 a day and just recently started binging on carbs (damnit). But overall I'm melting fat away no problem..It's  so noticeable that everyone at the gym can believe their eyes on how much fat I lost in 2.5 weeks. Of course my strength has diminished big time but I still manage to power through my work outs. I don't know brother but good luck.


----------



## Motivated

yea i know bro. my progress has been shit , honestly im just going to hop off the dnp right now, and raise my t3 dosage to 50 mcg and try to figure out my maintenance with 50 mcg and just take a break and once im ready ill give dnp another go and hopefully this time ill get better results(with the t3 in)



ill post after photos after i piss the dnp away. and lose the water retention with updated weights..


but here are my photos of my crappy progress.



again..

week 1: 1 cap while eating maintinence (no sides except lethargy, slight sweating when it was warm inside)
week 2: 2 caps very lethargic and increased heat. did 3 caps for one day and thats when i had my first sweating like a pig experience...

total weight loss .2lbs


lets see what my weight is after dnp is out of my system. and how i look. i will update then.


before pics.








after pics:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pretty ashamed... wish i could take the blame but honestly i ate at maintinence(MISTAKE AT 250 MG DOSE, NOT SURE WHY I LISTENED TO THIS CRAP)
and also i believe my t3 was hindered alot which hindered my dnp results(i looked up symptoms of low t3 and i had it.... low body temperature and very lethargic) 


didnt lose 10+ lbs like alot of people do on 2 weeks of dnp. and thers NO WAY i was eating so much,  i ate at maintinence, except for 1 day i had a 500 calorie surplus...

theres no way i was pigging out on fastfood etc. i truly believe my t3 got hindered and fked up my dnp progress. 


o well, we will see how much water i actually lose post dnp.

have a happy thanksgiving guys.


----------



## Motivated

Stevethedream said:


> Not even a pound yet???? Sorry bro but u must be doin something wrong brother. I've been on 15-16 days @ 500mg and lost a total of 15 lbs so far!!! Yes I do exercise twice a day,  cardio in the morning and than weight training and another cardio session afterwards. My call been around 2200-2500 a day and just recently started binging on carbs (damnit). But overall I'm melting fat away no problem..It's  so noticeable that everyone at the gym can believe their eyes on how much fat I lost in 2.5 weeks. Of course my strength has diminished big time but I still manage to power through my work outs. I don't know brother but good luck.


what t3 dosage are you running bro?   my classes end in 2 weeks then i go home and i have a physical job so i wont be touching dnp till school startsb akc up again. but wen i do run it ill have include t3 this time...


----------



## Stevethedream

Your not gonna believe me bud, but I don't run T3 at all! Seriously no lie. I think in my case the excessive amount of cardio and weight training helped TREMENDOUSLY!


----------



## jyoung8j

T3 helps very little.. ur dnp must been under dosed or something..


----------



## Motivated

jyoung8j said:


> T3 helps very little.. ur dnp must been under dosed or something..


Well if you read the log I did not experience much sweats or hotness.  just lethargy. also my cum or sweat was not yellow like some people report(not sure if this matters lol)  So it could be possible. But i used a legit source. But you never know. But the thing is my temperature has been very low (95 degrees) after a week of dnp so something tells me my thyroid just got fked over.

Anyways i was very depressed with my results with dnp and being very strict on my diet so thanksgiving post dnp i decided to binge.. im talking about about a 2lb fat gain type of binge.(scale shot me up to 194 pounds on friday morning) but i have been pissing and today i was 179 pounds(iv been losing a couple of pounds a day since thanksgiving from the bloat)

yes you heard right. 2lbs of fat in 1 day... I ate 2 pumpkin pies, like 20-25 chocolate chip cookies. turkey(deep fried) huge plate of sweet potatoes(that was cooked with tons of sugar and syrup) , ate  1/2 gallon of ice cream. i binged hard on thursday. 2lb fat gain...


this morning after i pissed i was 179 pounds. Weight has been dropping by a few pounds a day. but i sitll feel bloated as hell. hell even my muscles look more full.  But if i could keep losing weight to 175 pounds(im eating what i think is maintinence right now. ) i will keep be happy.



i will update my weight at the end of the week while i am on a strict diet. 

you can tell from my face that im still holding tons of water.








my maintinence before dnp was like 2400 calories...-2500 calories. 

i started 50 mcg t3 last monday and im eating 2800 calories right now(guessing this is my new maintenance with the t3.)


----------



## Motivated

end of dnp weight is 179.1 lbs- 179.6lbs.


conclusion : i need t3.


will try again  in april with t3 into hte mix and see how the results vary.

again my temperature was 95 degrees which clearly isnt normal on dnp and helps support that my t3 was shutdown.

theres no way in hell i was eating at like a 2k calorie surplus to out eat dnp. and weigh more after dnp than i  didb efore i started. its bs. i was dedicated as hell and for nothing. i only binged on thanksgiving. so upset over this.


i must be one of the unlucky ones who need t3. some people need, some people dont. unfortunatetly i do need.  just like some people need an AI with  test e blasting.. while others dont need an ai. everyones different...


----------



## MS1605

Motivated said:


> again my temperature was 95 degrees which clearly isnt normal on dnp



DNP should not necessarily raise your core temperature. As I have stated in the past, I have tested DNP at upwards of 1.5 grams per day and my core temp never rose above 98*. Core temp should be monitored as a precaution but is not indicative of "good DNP" or "DNP thats working"



Motivated said:


> ...helps support that my t3 was shutdown.



Everyone's T3 gets suppressed on DNP. It sounds like your under the assumption that some people do get this side and some don't. during your very first dose of DNP you body stops the conversion of T4 to T3. 



Motivated said:


> i was dedicated as hell and for nothing. i only binged on thanksgiving. so upset over this.



Being dedicated to something is never in vein. Your saying you were a strong mother****er and hung in there all for nothing? bare minimum you got stronger mentally and pushed through pain and discomfort and that's worth something.


----------



## TheLupinator

Motivated said:


> conclusion : i need t3.
> 
> 
> i must be one of the unlucky ones who need t3. some people need, some people dont. unfortunatetly i do need.




You think T3 is going to magically "turn on" the fat loss effects of DNP? How did you even come to conclusion you need T3? Have you ran DNP with and without it? Did you even get blood tests done to prove your T3 is significantly low?


Bottom line: If the metabolic effects of lowered T3 (from DNP use) outweighed the metabolic effects of DNP itself, people would not take DNP, they would just take T3


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Motivated said:


> end of dnp weight is 179.1 lbs- 179.6lbs.
> 
> 
> conclusion : i need t3.
> 
> 
> will try again  in april with t3 into hte mix and see how the results vary.
> 
> again my temperature was 95 degrees which clearly isnt normal on dnp and helps support that my t3 was shutdown.
> 
> theres no way in hell i was eating at like a 2k calorie surplus to out eat dnp. and weigh more after dnp than i  didb efore i started. its bs. i was dedicated as hell and for nothing. i only binged on thanksgiving. so upset over this.
> 
> 
> i must be one of the unlucky ones who need t3. some people need, some people dont. unfortunatetly i do need.  just like some people need an AI with  test e blasting.. while others dont need an ai. everyones different...



You don't need T3. DNP has not been shown to decrease thyroid function. Maybe your DNP was fake, maybe you don't respond well to it, maybe it was underdosed, and many more possibilities but thyroid down regulation is one of the least likely causes.


----------



## Maintenance Man

MS1605 said:


> *I have tested DNP at upwards of 1.5 grams per day* and my core temp never rose above 98*.
> *Everyone's T3 gets suppressed on DNP.*



1st thats retarded to even brag about using that much. Stupid as hell and you're asking for serious problems using that much or your shit is bunk.

2ndly thats a pretty big blanket statement about T3. You've tested everyone huh? Just stop man really


----------



## MS1605

Maintenance Man said:


> 2ndly thats a pretty big blanket statement about T3. You've tested everyone huh? Just stop man really



DNP inhibits the deiodination of thyroxine in the human body. I do not need to "test everyone" in order to know that that is what happens in the body. Maintenance man, you want me to stop giving out scientific fact and just let the bros give non factual info on DNP? 

You did not help at all in your post. You posted nothing but nonsense. Ill continue to try and keep it factual, like I have. In the mean time, since your posting in a DNP thread, you better read up on how DNP inhibits T4 to be converted to T3, come back, then talk to me.


----------



## Maintenance Man

MS1605 said:


> DNP inhibits the deiodination of thyroxine in the human body. I do not need to "test everyone" in order to know that that is what happens in the body. Maintenance man, you want me to stop giving out scientific fact and just let the bros give non factual info on DNP?
> 
> You did not help at all in your post. You posted nothing but nonsense. Ill continue to try and keep it factual, like I have. In the mean time, since your posting in a DNP thread, you better read up on how DNP inhibits T4 to be converted to T3, come back, then talk to me.



Lmao so you dont defend taking over a gram of DNP but still wanna tell me that your thyroid shuts down completely while taking DNP??? You're a teenager at best. You've done zero tests so just shut your mouth.


----------



## Bro Bundy

my bet is all u guys get some bunk ass dnp


----------



## Maintenance Man

500mgs and you should be wasting away. 750 is just nutz. To be taking that much, its gotta be bunk or you take DNP WAAAAAY too often which tells me you have serious problems lol


----------



## MS1605

Maintenance Man said:


> Lmao so you dont defend taking over a gram of DNP but still wanna tell me that your thyroid shuts down completely while taking DNP??? You're a teenager at best. You've done zero tests so just shut your mouth.



Another useless post on DNP. Your worthless in this sub forum. I love people that regurgitate shit but dont know any if the science behind it...


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Although DNP may reduce t4 to t3 conversion, overall thyroid function doesn't get impaired by DNP meaning no need to supplement T3 on dnp


----------



## Maintenance Man

MS1605 said:


> Another useless post on DNP. Your worthless in this sub forum. I love people that regurgitate shit but dont know any if the science behind it...



LOL you crack me up kid. Just take more DNP and see how that goes.


----------



## Motivated

MS1605 said:


> DNP should not necessarily raise your core temperature. As I have stated in the past, I have tested DNP at upwards of 1.5 grams per day and my core temp never rose above 98*. Core temp should be monitored as a precaution but is not indicative of "good DNP" or "DNP thats working"
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's T3 gets suppressed on DNP. It sounds like your under the assumption that some people do get this side and some don't. during your very first dose of DNP you body stops the conversion of T4 to T3.
> 
> 
> 
> Being dedicated to something is never in vein. Your saying you were a strong mother****er and hung in there all for nothing? bare minimum you got stronger mentally and pushed through pain and discomfort and that's worth something.


no i ment being dedicated as in with my diet... You guys have to believe me.. I really ate 2500 calories, i ate 500 calorie surplus one day. but other than that 2500 calorie( maintenance...)


well if t3 is really not the issue then its safe to safe my dnp was underdosed. 
Well my source was supposedly one of the best, but guess not. Like i said i plan on using one of the best sources of dnp from the UK instead of the USA, wont mention names...

So we will see...

I will run t3+dnp from a new source, lets see how my results are next run(april)


All the possible variables (t3 shutdown or dnp underdosed) will be out of the equation.




I mean come on guys, you really think im going to spend all this money on dnp+claritin, to freaking each 1.5k+ calorie surplus each day (to out eat dnp)? how much sense does this make.   dont think anyone is foolish enogh for this... maybe post cycle binging but not on...

must have got a bad batch or my t3. dont know. all im saying is my diet was spot on and used a popular  domestic source...

and thats the end of it. ill leave it at that.


----------



## Motivated

updated pic...








just in case wants to know how i am doing...  dnp spiked my appetite. cant stop eating for a month straight!!! but its good. making bulking extremely easy... the post dnp hunger is real!!! even after a month appetite is still here....   if anyone is sick of food...  dnp 1 week.... that should get ur appetite back up!!! jesus i cant stop eating!!! i think im going to add tren to my bulking cycle so i can be allowed to eat more... without gaining fat.... i seriously cant stop eating. these cravings are crazy.


----------



## DarksideSix

That's called the "anobolic rebound"  but be careful because it can come back to bite you in the ass!


----------



## the-anapolack

dnp puts your body in a state of chemical overtraining......anabolic rebound is no different than when you over train then drop the weightroom time in half and bring cardio to a minimum....you GROW


----------

